# POS correctional facility



## harms (Dec 4, 2011)

Suppose a psychologist sees a patient while he is in jail.  What is the POS for the claim form?


----------



## mkknowle (Dec 4, 2011)

09 Prison/Correctional Facility (July 1, 2006)

A prison, jail, reformatory, work farm, detention center, or any other similar 
facility maintained by either Federal, State or local authorities for the 
purpose of confinement or rehabilitation of adult or juvenile criminal 
offenders. 

Below is an MLN Matters Article from Medicare:
https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5331.pdf

Here is the Medicare Claims Processing Manual (where the above info was copied from):
https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c26.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## harms (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent!  Thanks much.


----------

